# Eggcrate



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Does anyone know where to buy eggcrate? I know eBay, but do BnQ or Wickes something like that sell it?


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

egg crate as in the square plastic mesh used in fish tanks? or egg crate as in cardboard egg trays that eggs sit in?

if you want the plastic mesh stuff then your local aquatics shop will have some. its not particularly cheap stuff though. i doubt youll find it at a DIY store, although you might find an alternative solution if you look at what they have there (is this for making a false floor in your viv?)

if you want egg trays then try your local butchers. theyve usually got dozens of them sat around and often give them away for free.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

b&q and places like that dont have it spent ages looking for it , i got mine of my mate hes an air con engineer.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, the plastic stuff. It's for a false bottom. I found some on ebay - 600mm2 sheet, £13.50 inc delivery. Do you think I'll find it any cheaper or not?


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

jamesthornton said:


> Yeah, the plastic stuff. It's for a false bottom. I found some on ebay - 600mm2 sheet, £13.50 inc delivery. Do you think I'll find it any cheaper or not?


probably not. if you buy it in an aquatics shop id reckon on it costing quite a bit more than that.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Koi/fish/aquatics shop.
Marine fish shop.
Marine fish web site shop or forum. :2thumb:


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey, thanks for suggestions guys.

I bought 2 sheets off eBay. £27. inc delivery. Kinda steep, but hopefully it will be more than enough.


----------

